# Payton Wants To Join Celtics



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

*Payton Wants To Join Celtics*



> December 21, 2007 - 6:26 am
> Boston Globe -
> 
> *Ex-Celtics point guard Gary Payton watched on television from his Las Vegas home Wednesday night as his former team lost to the Pistons. And once Chauncey Billups hit the winning free throws with a tenth of a second remaining, Payton called his agent.
> ...


i dont think u need an old payton but he'd sign for the veteran minimum so its something worth looking into, especially with ur PG depth. he wuldnt be any worse than other backup PG options at all, hes still 'capable'. A lot of people here mite bbe opposed to checking him out but lik Doc said, if Rondo gets injured (which is very possible with his body frame and style of play), your in trouble.


----------



## mrsister (Sep 9, 2002)

I wouldn't mind Payton as a backup. He could be valuable in the playoffs. However, I'd like Pruitt to get more playing time to develop him and see what he can do. I think sometimes Doc keeps the starters out there longer than he should. Sometimes we're up 15-20 points in the fourth quarter, and he keeps them out there until the last 2 or 3 minutes.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

I like that idea. He can run an offense, hit the occasional three, and is a veteran leader. All I ask.


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

Coaching Staff.


----------



## usceltics (Apr 22, 2006)

we dont need him


----------



## hollywood476 (Aug 20, 2005)

the only reason why I would have him on the Celtics is so he could show Rondo the true tricks of a point guard. Other than that...nothin


----------



## dropkickmeltinjohns (Nov 19, 2007)

Right now, anything will do at the pg position.


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

:lol: @ Payton not being happy with one ring. I don't think signing him would do any damage though.


----------



## TheTruth34 (Jul 22, 2006)

this would be his 3rd celtics stint...haha. yes! its really pointless but why not add another big name to our roster. he'd help rondo a little and maybe pick up an extra tech in the playoffs. remember his play in the finals two years ago when he was talking to the ref and bounced it off someones shoe, but luckily zoe had a hustle play that saved his ***. yea lol. great times. THA GLOVE!!! :lol:


----------



## mrsister (Sep 9, 2002)

He's already played with Pierce and Posey, and you certainly wouldn't have to work to get him to buy into defense. He's not the defender he used to be, but with the team defense, he wouldn't need to be so great one on one. For the minimum, I think he'd be worth it. He would probably just take minutes away from Tony Allen, as House would move to backup SG. Tony may improve, but come the playoffs, I'd rather have a veteran.


----------



## Attila (Jul 23, 2003)

He's old, but he's a decent guy to have on the bench. I think he'd be able to accept his role as a backup and would bring a bit of leadership as well.


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

*Payton wants to return?*

Article


> Ex-Celtics point guard Gary Payton watched on television from his Las Vegas home Wednesday night as his former team lost to the Pistons. And once Chauncey Billups hit the winning free throws with a tenth of a second remaining, Payton called his agent.
> 
> "He called me and said, 'Hey, I'm reminding you that the Celtics are a team I feel like I can help,' " said agent Aaron Goodwin.
> 
> ...


I think it's a good idea of signing him. He can teach Rondo at the point. He really wants another ring, huh?


----------



## blh5387 (Apr 6, 2006)

*Re: Payton wants to return?*

Already have a thread on this:

http://www.basketballforum.com/boston-celtics/387202-payton-wants-join-celtics.html


----------



## blh5387 (Apr 6, 2006)

I'd take him as a backup PG, absolutely. I mean, assuming he's in good health right now, what do you have to lose? You've got a proven vet who can probably still defend and make plays. However, we shouldn't rush into any acquisitions, especially at 21-3, since better FA's might hit the market.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Merged these 2...

I wouldnt mind him for the min, simply to tutor Rondo and play 5-10 mins a game, if hes willing to accept that then sure.

This is only Payton saying he wants to join... getting himself noticed by going to the media, not sure there would be any interest from the C's


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

> "Just knowing [Payton] and playing with him, I know what he brings to the game," said James Posey, who played with Payton the last two seasons in Miami. "He brings that competitive nature. That experience. He's been doing it. Even before we won a ring in Miami, people understood what he brings to the table."
> 
> Payton could make an impact, a la veterans Lindsey Hunter (Detroit), Jacque Vaughn (San Antonio), and Darrell Armstrong (New Jersey). Goodwin says Payton is in great shape and could be ready quickly.
> 
> ...


^ those are some good quotes.

- hes in shape and ready to go.
- wants to join this team in particular.
- has great relations already with doc rivers and james posey among others.
- would bring a competitive nature and veteran leadership (quoted from posey).
- doesn't mind making the minimum or coming off the bench.
- would probly tutor and mentor rondo.

whats not to like? cant do any harm really, and at the least he can play a lindsey hunter role. and nothing needs to be said about his veteran experience or competitiveness.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

I can just see GP playing 3 more years as the Celtics win 3 more titles riding the bench, and finishing with 4 rings. :lol:

It's important to note that GP was playing a little bit hurt last year. He had a strained Achilles that never really healed if I recall correctly. He'd be good for you guys off of the bench. Especially to guard Chauncey. I say sign him.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

The Glove...his nickname will be "Coattails" before his career's officially over.


----------



## Mateo (Sep 23, 2006)

Nope, he's not any good. Worse than Rondo, worse than House. There's no reason to play him.


----------



## mqtcelticsfan (Apr 2, 2006)

NewAgeBaller said:


> ^ those are some good quotes.
> 
> - hes in shape and ready to go.
> - wants to join this team in particular.
> ...


I totally agree. If he's willing to take a bench role and a minimum contract, he's better than the nothingness we have right now. House could play his natural spot, and we'd have a guy to eat up minutes while Rondo rested.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Payton would be a great pick up. Boston should do this deal, and do it fast. You need a strong and savy vet to come off the bench at PG.


----------



## mqtcelticsfan (Apr 2, 2006)

Mateo said:


> Nope, he's not any good. Worse than Rondo, worse than House. There's no reason to play him.


Worse than Rondo? Yes, which is why he'd be a backup.
Worse than House? Perhaps, but it's more of a package deal of sorts, because House at SG is better than House at PG.


----------



## Mateo (Sep 23, 2006)

Payton is worse than every PG and SG on the Celtics roster. If he joined the team he's going to take minutes from _someone_. There are finite minutes in basketball. And whoever he's taking minutes from is better than he is.


----------



## mqtcelticsfan (Apr 2, 2006)

Mateo said:


> Payton is worse than every PG and SG on the Celtics roster. If he joined the team he's going to take minutes from _someone_. There are finite minutes in basketball. And whoever he's taking minutes from is better than he is.


No. There is no way, no how he is worse than Tony Allen. I'm sorry, but it's true.


----------



## compsciguy78 (Dec 16, 2002)

lol at Payton trying to shamelessly get another ring while trying to join another Big 3(Kobe, Shaq, Malone)...



Give it a rest GP. Give the big 3 a chance to win without "The Glove" trying to take some of the spotlight.
He must really crave the attention.

He must be going through a divorce. hahaha


----------



## jayk009 (Aug 6, 2003)

compsciguy78 said:


> lol at Payton trying to shamelessly get another ring while trying to join another Big 3(Kobe, Shaq, Malone)...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Payton wasn't exactly a scrub when he joined that Laker team....I think he came off a 20/8 season or something similar....


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Payton's still got great ballhandling skills, and he could probably give you a very solid Assist to TO ratio off of the bench. Plus, he'll add a certain "toughness" to the team.


----------



## C3LTIC TRIO (Dec 28, 2007)

Honestly, the last thing we need is Payton. I mean sure he could help out Rondo, but honestly that's all we need him for. With Rondo at point we are still doing alright, we've only lost 3. The problem with Rondo is that he's playing with three NBA GREATS, and they are putting all that pressure on a 2nd Year Player... Rondo improves EVERY game, I think that by the end of the season and beginning of the next, he'll be as good as Doc expects him to be. And who knows if Payton will even settle for being a back up. I wouldn't sign a veteran to keep him as a back up, it'd be bad for the team and entertainment purposes. You don't sit a veteran.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

> Grizzlies veteran point guard Damon Stoudamire will seek a trade or contract buyout, his agent said Thursday.


Damon could be a good back up if he gets bought out... nice insurance at least and still has some game left (more then Payton anyway)


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

C3LTIC TRIO said:


> Honestly, the last thing we need is Payton. I mean sure he could help out Rondo, but honestly that's all we need him for. With Rondo at point we are still doing alright, we've only lost 3. The problem with Rondo is that he's playing with three NBA GREATS, and they are putting all that pressure on a 2nd Year Player... Rondo improves EVERY game, I think that by the end of the season and beginning of the next, he'll be as good as Doc expects him to be. *And who knows if Payton will even settle for being a back up*. I wouldn't sign a veteran to keep him as a back up, it'd be bad for the team and entertainment purposes. You don't sit a veteran.


Payton's agent said he'd be happy coming off the bench and playing at a minimum contract. And noones talking about him getting many minutes, just filling the void while Rondo's on the bench resting.

Anyway, add what Flash said as another pro,, he'd atleast give you a solid Assist/Turnover Ratio.

And Avalanche, Damon's a decent option for backup PG i guess, but personally I don't like him and think he's really washed up 9not that Payton isn't).


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

**** payton, get earl boykins!


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Earl is too hard to cover on D... plus he wants more money then we have left


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

> Aaron Goodwin, the agent for Gary Payton, met with Boston GM Danny Ainge on the Celtics’ recent west coast trip, trying to sell him on bringing back the Glove to back up Rajon Rondo, a source said.
> 
> No, Ainge isn’t going there.


...


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

So that's a no?


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

looks like it... thats all the info i could find though so you know as much as i do.

very doubtful though


----------

